# Bacon Help!!



## ptcruiserguy (May 18, 2018)

I'm not sure if I have a problem, so I need some advice.
I used PoP's wet cure to cure some pork bellies for bacon.
When I pulled them from the cure this morning they were
kinda had some slime on them. I never remember this happening
before. (of course I don't remember alot of things happening before) :(
Just want to know if it is still safe to smoke this stuff.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## tropics (May 18, 2018)

Rinse it off with cold water then let it dry for a day and your ready to smoke
Richie
The slime is a ropy brine


----------



## ptcruiserguy (May 18, 2018)

Okay, Thank you Richie
I was really worried there for a few minutes. 
I thought I ruined 6lb of Bacon. :mad:


----------



## daveomak (May 18, 2018)




----------



## ptcruiserguy (May 18, 2018)

daveomak said:


> View attachment 364203
> View attachment 364204


Thank you Dave, a very interesting read.


----------



## pops6927 (May 18, 2018)

First, did the meat have a foul smell?  Was it also excessively foamy? If not, the brine was not ropy.  It is only ropy when it has a foul smell, like rotten eggs.
When you place any kind of meat in a salt/sugar curing brine, two things happen.  1) The curing agents are absorbed into the meat, and 2) meat proteins and blood and plasma are extruded from the meat.  This can cause thickening of the curing brine, a very normal occurrence.  It does NOT mean it is 'ropy'.
Ropy curing brine is indicated that bacteria has entered the curing solution from outside contaminants.  If you use a CLEAN container, POTABLE clean water, stir the solution sufficiently to dissolve the ingredients and keep the curing solution/meat at between 34° to 38° F., your curing brine and meat will not get 'ropy'.


----------



## ptcruiserguy (May 19, 2018)

Thanks Pops. It didn't smell foul, it actually smelled like uhhh the ocean.
I smelled it again this morning and it still smells fine. It has like a tacky feeling to the
touch. So I guess I'm gonna do a fry test. If that turns out good then I am gonna smoke it.


----------



## daveomak (May 19, 2018)

Richie has you covered...   Ropy brine, the meat is still good... rinse like Richie noted and you are golden...


----------

